
Social Capital 2018 Annual Letter [pdf] - juokaz
https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/socialcapital-annual-letters/Social+Capital+Interim+Annual+Letter,+2018.pdf
======
cvaidya1986
I would like to commend the readability and simple structure of the Annual
Letter with minimal jargon and getting straight to the point. Secondly,
interesting to see the stress on AI parallel to Maya Son's SoftBank Vision
Fund. Thirdly, Family offices comprising the majority share is quite
enlightening.

~~~
cheez
Agreed. Very easy to read and understand. Family offices as investors isn't
surprising, most of the gains go to the top .NNN% and they are running out of
places to invest.

